# Sea Foam



## seno121

Whats everyones opinion on sea foam? I just used it in my 98 jeep cherokee and my Prairie. seems like good stuff


----------



## phreebsd

long time user. works great in my opinion.


----------



## enraged350

Works great! we sell it by the case at my shop. The mechanic calls it a tune up in a can


----------



## Butch

it is good stuff. I add a splash or 2 to my oil and gas, cleans and lubes seals. The enviornment we ride it ( mud, water and sand) i figure I can use all the help I can get. I only it in my cars occationally.


----------



## phreebsd

^ that's what i do when im lazy and dont wanna pull the carb. works most of the time to clean the carb and get it running good again.


----------



## J2!

Awsome stuff. I use it in EVERYTHING I own.


----------



## seno121

My mom left a gas can out in the rain. Just a little moisture got in the tank. Will sea foam treat it?


----------



## BF2012

Maybe to in a push lawnmower or something like that. I would NOT put that gas in my quad/brute.


----------



## Polaris425

BF2012 said:


> Maybe to in a push lawnmower or something like that. I would NOT put that gas in my quad/brute.


:agreed: I would dump it on ant beds or use it in mowers


----------



## enraged350

BF2012 said:


> Maybe to in a push lawnmower or something like that. I would NOT put that gas in my quad/brute.


DON'T put it in a lawn mower :34:That's why most of the mowers end up in my shop lol. Small amounts of bad gas is ok to put in cars/trucks (their bigger engines and fuel systems don't notice it as much) or for starting bonfires.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

love it stuff works great, also helps if you get water in your oil after you drain it and refill it add seafoam and then change it again it gets almost all the moister out


----------



## seno121

I did drain the gas out of the gas tank, i need the tank for the generator bc of the hurricane. I was wondering if sea foam would remove the moisture from the tank. I cant leave it out in the sun bc there is no sun lmao


----------



## enraged350

seno121 said:


> I did drain the gas out of the gas tank, i need the tank for the generator bc of the hurricane. I was wondering if sea foam would remove the moisture from the tank. I cant leave it out in the sun bc there is no sun lmao


Seafoam would definitely help. When I did the gas tank on my truck I ended up with prolly a half gallon of water in the tank just dumped in a bottle of Iso-heet and let'er rip!


----------



## BamaSam

I was having a problem with the carb on my Sportsman and after reading this thread I tried it in my gas. Everything seems to be fine now. I also made a slight throttle cable adjustment but believe the fix to be Seafoam.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

To the bruteforce users how much are you putting into the gas, Im assuming your just dumping it into the tank? and when you put it in the oil do you run it till next oil change? more info would be appreciated.


----------



## brute for mud

It also helps the injectors stay clean I use it on both the wheelers


----------



## wcs61

seno121 said:


> My mom left a gas can out in the rain. Just a little moisture got in the tank. Will sea foam treat it?


Slowly pour the gas into another can. The water settles to the bottom and if you look closely you will see it in the corner if you tilt the can. Use the old gas in your mower.

Already addressed!


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

ARMSTRONGARMS said:


> To the bruteforce users how much are you putting into the gas, Im assuming your just dumping it into the tank? and when you put it in the oil do you run it till next oil change? more info would be appreciated.



:thinking: anyone????


----------



## Butch

ARMSTRONGARMS said:


> :thinking: anyone????


 I usually put 1 or 2 oz in my tank ever other tank or so. And I put about an oz or 2 in my oil at every oil change and run it til the next change.
I'm no expert but i figure it cant hurt. over 1000 miles of hard mudding and broke everything on my bike except the motor? If i get carb problems I will start it up and pour a little straight in the carb, just a little at a time. It will smoke like a freight train but cleans the carb pretty good. Sometimes I will change up and use Marvins mystery oil. For me its all about trying to keep the internals clean. We abuse our ATVs in the mud and its my way of pampering my Brute.


----------



## CumminsPower24

X2 on the mystery oil.


----------



## brutemike

If i read the can rite it said 1oz per 1 gallon of gas.I ran 5oz in a full tank on the brute and it ran great.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

yeah thats what it said then said 2oz per gallon to clean? hope it wont hurt it cause i put in 10oz with a full tank.


----------



## joe310us

i use sea foam in my oil but i use bg 44k in my gas if i have water in gas use iso heet also they sell funnels to rmove water for utlra light piolets can have water ruin a carb when u up in the air i am a car mechanic but i use all this stuff


----------



## Brutus3458

Works great for me!


----------

